# The most interesting watch-related thing you own, that's not a watch?



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Some people do collect 'peripherals' when they get a hobby, here is my most interesting peripheral, issue 1 of the HJ.









What is your most interesting - watch hobby related - peripheral?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm fortunate in having access to most (if not all) of HJ's, along with many other publications.

These are a lifetimes reading in themselves, & extremely informative!

This must surely rank as unusual...










Particularly as it's not for general sale.

Contents are always consumed.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

a white omega box with a red ribbon that wasnt for my watch. But it was a lovely box like a christmas cake.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Karrusel said:


> This must surely rank as unusual...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Surely they must give you some white bread to go with it? :rofl:



Karrusel said:


> I'm fortunate in having access to most (if not all) of HJ's, along with many other publications.


 I bought a batch of old QP magazines just to get issue 33 I think it was - a quick scan through and they went back on the bay!

I believe if you subscribe to HJ back issues may be available electronically - when my subs to NAWCC run out I will probably subscribe to HJ.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Surely they must give you some white bread to go with it? :rofl:


 They often do.

It's referred to locally as pain blanc. :yes:

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> They often do.
> 
> It's referred to locally as pain blanc. :yes:
> 
> :biggrin:


 saw a lambo in llandudo with that plastered across the front window like a 1979 ford capri. I guess @BondandBigM needs rolex across the window of his bm :biggrin:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bmw and rolex.................................

:laugh:

i guess its better than ford and seiko

then again....


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Thought someone might have put up a picture of their new ultra complicated G-shock. :tongue:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I own a couple of Rolex spoons, but I don't really class them as 'most-interesting', I am really interested by @Karrusel 's unusual related item as that is odd, and probably rather tasty.

The other day I found these on Ebay and they are odd watch related item to purchase...










I thought the were a wee bit pricey at $364 since I don't play tennis and a dog would chew them to bits in seconds.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I own a couple of Rolex spoons, but I don't really class them as 'most-interesting',


 You're not wrong there mate :Snore:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Careful Davey, you're on dangerous ground there... I took ENORMOUS trouble to write a Forum topic about the Rolex spoons but as you are not interested, I won't give you the reference. :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I am really interested by @Karrusel 's unusual related item as that is odd, and probably rather tasty.


 Bit of insight into the origins...

https://www.mrporter.com/en-gb/journal/watches/the-big-cheese-mr-jean-claude-biver-323062

:thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> saw a lambo in llandudo with that plastered across the front window like a 1979 ford capri. I guess @BondandBigM needs rolex across the window of his bm :biggrin:
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bmw and rolex.................................
> 
> ...


 do you have a pic's of the 79 Ford ?


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Karrusel said:


> Bit of insight into the origins...


 You don't sell your cheese?

"Five tons a year, I don't sell it. I give it all away as a present, I give it to charity. Some top chefs ask for it. There's only one exception - we are in a very famous ski restaurant in St Moritz called El Paradiso. The chef convinced me to sell him 330kg because he wants to offer Biver fondue. It's probably the best cheese for fondue."

What an interesting read. thanks for sharing the link. :thumbs_up:


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

A green Rolex wallet and a silver Bulova thumb drive. Oh, and a really nice Hamilton Key chain. The thumb drive and the key chain are Baselworld stuff, the wallet I got when I asked the sales rep if he had anything laying around. Though, I didn't ask for the wallet specifically. I just asked if they had anything they could throw in the bag with the watch.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

My tag heuer gegs are ideal for country pub beer gardens, which is sadly a bit irrelevant at the moment :blind:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Not necessarily my most interesting but hotly anticipated and here it is:









It's so shiny!

I won't often be using it to take case-backs off, but I do use a bench knife routinely for swapping straps.

It's the little things in lockdown ...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple from me


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't own it anymore but this was my most interesting watch related item!, Couldn't use it any more due to arthritic fingers!!

















The fluid had been in for ages and was ready for all throwing away, The parts went in to the first jar at front left, The basket was rotated for a few minutes, It was then raised just out of the fluid and rotated again to shake off excess fluid then went in to the next jar and the process repeated, It then was repeated in the third jar, By this time the parts were spotless and it went in the drier at front right, The switch was thrown for the element in the bottom to heat up and the basket rotated slowly..

On top of the basket hlder there's a sort of impellor, Two of the vanes can be seen in the pick, This drew the fluid uppards and kept it moving, In the drier it drew the warmed air up and out of the top to dry it quicker and more thoroughly :thumbsup:

The movement was then reassembled and lubricated as rebuilt..

I sold it to someone, I think on here :yes:

*EDIT-* Forgot to say, When I bought it, It had the old twisted rubber and fabric coated wire!, Didn't want a tickle up my arm so I went and bought some modern electric kettle wire, Job was a good un!!!

John


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

Not really interesting, but the only thing I can add to this topic - my Marathon desk pad with different product on each page.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure if this counts as interesting, or watch related, but it did come from @Roy so I guess there is a vague connection anyway:



I think the other side is better (I've hardly changed since that photo was taken):



:laugh:


----------



## Nickshangs (Feb 11, 2018)

Has to be a pair of these Rolex bucherer spoons for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

First up

Genuine Boley German made watchmaker's precision drill press / grinder / etc.










Second up

Same circa - watchmaker's Rounding Up or Topping Tool










Thought I'd toss in a pic of 3 of my case knives...the 3 in the middle are the same ones just reversed & closed


----------

